# My first hand carved pipe (so far)



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks to T.W. (teedles915) I received a carve your own pipe kit

It started out as this



















and over the last 2 days (about 5 hours work so far) I'm at this point




























I have a lot of work left but I am looking forward to see how it turns out

next for me is a lot of sanding, polishing and finally waxing


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Sweet bro, glad it got there so fast. That was some pretty quick shipping. 

Looking good so far. Keep us updated with pics


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm glad ou found the thread, thanks again


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I'm glad ou found the thread, thanks again


Abolutely my pleasure friend


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like it will be a cool pipe and fun project, cheers.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks awesome and that is a sweet gift idea! Props to both of you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:first::first::first::first::first:


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow. GREAT work so far. Especially for a first pipe. 

There's some work to be done, as you note. But it looks like the main form of the pipe is established. With some sanding, I bet the Shank/Stem transition could be smoothed out to where the shank looks in more line with the stem taper. If that flaw in the briar doesn't disappear, use some wood putty to fill it after staining.

Again, overall, pretty work.

Best, 
Dave


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Wow. GREAT work so far. Especially for a first pipe.
> 
> There's some work to be done, as you note. But it looks like the main form of the pipe is established. With some sanding, I bet the Shank/Stem transition could be smoothed out to where the shank looks in more line with the stem taper. If that flaw in the briar doesn't disappear, use some wood putty to fill it after staining.
> 
> ...


as far as the shank stem transition, that is my main focus right now.

as far as the flaw, I don't plan on staining so I was hopping with a little more sanding it would work out.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> as far as the flaw, I don't plan on staining so I was hopping with a little more sanding it would work out.


Could very well be the case. My friendly advice is to try and shape the shank as if there were no flaw (this applies b/c the draft is pre-drilled, and you won't get a do-over if you sand too far). Then, when you are finished, if the flaw is gone. . .fantastic. But if it's still there and requires a fill, use some putty and let it set for 24 hours at least.

Again, great pipe! Can't wait to see the final product.

Dave


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Also, if you are going to wax the pipe anyway, I say stain it. 

Fiebing's Leather Dye (alcohol-based) costs like $4/bottle. And a bottle is good for 100 pipes. Order some black (on the internet, or ask a shoe-/leather-repairman locally), and use it before your final sanding, and then again before final buffing & waxing. It'll really brings out the grains of the pipe. . .you've obviously put the work in, might as well give it a "pro" finish!


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you use hand tools or machine? Turning out nice!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Very nice looking pipe CK! an 8 sided Billiard with chamfered rim? very impressive. I cant wait to see it when it is finally done.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Its looking very good. I need to source some briar to make a pipe. I've got all the carving tools, a drill press, scroll saw for rough shaping, and a stationary belt / disk sander. Sounds like a good winter project since I took all my tools back inside for the cold weather. Can't really deal with the dust from the lathe, table saw, or router in my basement workshop.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Wlai said:


> Did you use hand tools or machine? Turning out nice!


All hand tools to this point. I would like to do it all by hand but I want it to have a nice gloss so I am going to use an electric polishing wheel to finish.

As well as I wish I had a vice.

If I were to do another I would definatly use power tools though. I just wanted to say my first was completely by hand.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Its looking very good. I need to source some briar to make a pipe. I've got all the carving tools, a drill press, scroll saw for rough shaping, and a stationary belt / disk sander. Sounds like a good winter project since I took all my tools back inside for the cold weather. Can't really deal with the dust from the lathe, table saw, or router in my basement workshop.


you might try this place. I haven't ordered from them before and there site looks a little out dated, but if you call them I would feel confident about ordering from them.

http://www.pimopipecraft.com/


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> you might try this place. I haven't ordered from them before and there site looks a little out dated, but if you call them I would feel confident about ordering from them.
> 
> Pipe Making Information and Supplies from PIMO Pipe Craft


I believe this is the website karatekyle uses.


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> All hand tools to this point. I would like to do it all by hand but I want it to have a nice gloss so I am going to use an electric polishing wheel to finish.
> 
> As well as I wish I had a vice.
> 
> If I were to do another I would definatly use power tools though. I just wanted to say my first was completely by hand.


Oh yeah, I totally understand wanting a hand tooled pipe. I can imagine you were smoking a pipe or cigar as you contemplated your moves, or chiseled the block, must have been good times.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Wlai said:


> Oh yeah, I totally understand wanting a hand tooled pipe. I can imagine you were smoking a pipe or cigar as you contemplated your moves, or chiseled the block, must have been good times.


To this point while working on it I smoked 
a my father el hijo
Skull and bones red label
A small tat with a brown label not sure exactly what it was
And a CAO sapranos. The smaller size


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I probably would have smoked a pipe if I had one. The whole reason I am carving one is because I can't find one I like for a price I like.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Its looking very good. I need to source some briar to make a pipe. I've got all the carving tools, a drill press, scroll saw for rough shaping, and a stationary belt / disk sander. Sounds like a good winter project since I took all my tools back inside for the cold weather. Can't really deal with the dust from the lathe, table saw, or router in my basement workshop.


My vote goes to Tim West's company, J.H. Lowe Smoking Pipe Repair Parts and Supplies.

His briar is quality and relatively inexpensive. He sells every tool you could need for pipe making/pipe repair. And he's a really nice guy, who always seems happy to give advice and talk pipes if you give him a call.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_Founded in 1947, in Brooklyn, NY, J. H. Lowe & Co. has been providing quality smoking pipe repair parts around the world. Their from Brooklyn they must be good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:first:
_


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

good work on this pipe, a bit more work and she should be ready to fire up..


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks great! Cannot wait to see the finished product!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks great so far. That looks like a very fun project!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just amazing from my perspective. I failed finger painting in kindergarten and it's been downhill ever since. 

Great shape choice, in my opinion. I had a GBD paneled billiard once and it smoked super. Right now, my Savinelli Anni 120 is the only thing I have with "sides" (seven -- really strange). One of my best smokers. I like that hexagon a lot! :tu


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the paneled look...and this will be really fun to watch as you move along. Props to you Michael (& RG) for being so *BRAVE!!!*


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

the finished product



















It has its flaws but I am pretty happy with what i ended up with for my first pipe


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job! Is that a wax you finished it with? Have you tried smoking it yet?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That looks great Mike, well done.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sign and date it! :nerd: Great job! :tu


----------

